# Mauser SR 177. break barrel?



## smog

I went to buy the Gamo Whisper, but as I was picking it up I saw the Mauser SR. It is supposedly an exclusive to that store. I can't find a single review good or bad. Does anyone know anything about this rifle? Its 100.00 cheaper than the Whisper.


----------



## VINCE

I saw one for the first time today at Sports Authority. Can't find anything about it either.


----------



## jthemenway

I bought it as the opening round of negotiations with a woodpecker that is putting holes in my house. With a test shot using the pre-mounted scope I put a shot thru both sides of a hard plastic flower planter at 50 yards (meaning I probably don't want to shoot at my house - woodpecker or not). Very accurate, very easy to load/use, much louder and more powerful than the air guns were when I was a kid (but hey its been 30+ years).


----------

